# Roasted Corn on the cob



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Tried this at the lease this weekend, everybody wanted more:

Buy fresh whole corn still in the shuck.

Peel the shuck back and wrap thick peppered bacon around the corn, rewrap the shuck around the corn and wrap with aluminum foil. Place in the coals, turn after about 5 to 6 minutes and take out after about 10 to 12 minutes. Makes your mouth water !


----------



## tx064deer (Aug 7, 2005)

Gonna have to try We usually just put some butter and lemon-pepper and cook the same way.


----------



## BK4515 (Aug 19, 2005)

Another way - just soak the corn, shuck and all in sugar water about 10 minutes or so, then put them on the grill, when the shucks start burning, roll them over and burn the other side. Take them off the pit and put them in a ice chest and let them steam a little while. Peal the shucks back and use for a handle. You wont even need any butter, just a little salt and pepper.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw this on the cooking network... If your looking to cook it fast then put in the microwave for 5 minutes with the husk on it.... Take it out and its ready to go...


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

we always like to fill the inside of the shuck with beer and then grill. Steaming in beer gives the corn an awesome flavor. Anyone else?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

BK4515 said:


> Another way - just soak the corn, shuck and all in sugar water about 10 minutes or so, then put them on the grill, when the shucks start burning, roll them over and burn the other side. Take them off the pit and put them in a ice chest and let them steam a little while. Peal the shucks back and use for a handle. You wont even need any butter, just a little salt and pepper.


BK,

I agree with everything except the sugar water and butter. Corn contains enough sugar as is. I go with plain ol' high quality H2O. And a little butter never hurts.

Tight lines and good eating, AC


----------



## Tiger Fish (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this:
1/2 cup of mayo
1/2 cup of sour cream
Mix it up with enough chili powder to make it almost red. Slather it thick on the corn and sprinkle garlic salt on them. Toss em on the grill until you get some grill marks on all sides. Enjoy.


----------



## Compadre (Mar 24, 2006)

Jason21 said:


> I saw this on the cooking network... If your looking to cook it fast then put in the microwave for 5 minutes with the husk on it.... Take it out and its ready to go...


Oh Yeah!! You are right about this!!!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I grill them without ever pulling the shuck back. Turn a few times while grilling. Shuck it back and slather on the butter, salt and chili powder. MM good.


----------



## guada fishing (Oct 23, 2006)

*Roasted Corn on the cob.*

This is the way my wife like her corn. I take the corn and shuck it and place them on the pit until they start to brown a little and put that tony's seasoning and butter them. Place some news paper on the table and take the corn out and eat along with some BBQ'd crabs....maybe a beer or glass of wine.


----------

